# Customizing options 05 GTO Tail lights, nose, etc



## Borsig (Jan 30, 2006)

I am this close [] to my 05. MAY be picking it up tomorrow. Black 05 m6. 

I have seen photos of GTO's with extended nose pieces. Where can you get these and how much?

Also I really like the 06 tail lights but dont intend to buy a set. I dont want a "fake 06". 

Does anyone make euro lights for the GTO? WHat about those smoke covers? I cant seem to find any. I would much rather have a euro set.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Smoked tails with a Monaro VZ nose fascia here.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

PM me for info on Smoked tail lamps.......I do that procedure.


No lights on








Tail lamps on








Siganl lights on








Stop lamps on


----------

